# Java Projekte



## Laurenz G (16. Jul 2012)

Hey Leute,
da ich zurzeit sehr viel Zeit habe , und ich nicht weiß was damit anzufangen, würd ich gerne eine Java Projekt starten.

Meine Frage , kennt ihr 'coole' / 'interessante'   Projekte die ich in Java programmiern könnte, mir fällt echt nichts ein.

Allgemein zu mir :

2 Jahre Java Schul-erfahrung.
Auch wenn ich nicht gleich weiß wie etwas geht , suche ich einen Lösungsweg (-:
Kann ruhig in allen Bereichen sein , zb. GUI etc....



Gruß Laurenz


----------



## Gregorrr (16. Jul 2012)

Hast du ein Android-Handy?


----------



## Fab1 (16. Jul 2012)

Vielleicht ist hier ja was dabei.


----------



## Laurenz G (17. Jul 2012)

Gregorrr hat gesagt.:


> Hast du ein Android-Handy?



Ja, oh du bringst mich auf Ideen hehe (-: ....


----------

